# grub, xfs and gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r3

## cantao

Hi Friends!

After sorting out all problems caused by the infamous udev-103 update, I'am struggling with gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r3.

I compiled the new kernel based on the configuration of 2.6.17 (that's what I'm running now). In fact, that's an operation I've already did a zillon times before.

The difference is that this kernel refuses to boot (grub "Error 15: File not found").

The funny part is that the file is there: I can boot from grub command line using exactly the same parameters.

Indeed, the lines related to the new kernel on grub.conf were copied from the old one, just changing the kernel name, of course.

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.18-r3 root=/dev/hda2 idebus=66 ide0=ata66 video=vesafb:1280x1024-24@65

title Gentoo Old

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-r7 root=/dev/hda2 idebus=66 ide0=ata66 video=vesafb:1280x1024-24@65

```

Very weird...

Followed the Grub error collection part 7 with no avail  :Sad: 

Any super fast solve-it-all-with-a-command hint?

Thanks a lot in advance, Cantão!

EDIT 1: forgot to mention. /dev/hda2 is XFS, if that matters.

----------

## swooshOnLn

try this:

```

grub-install /dev/hdx

```

where as x is your hd a, b, c, etc.

see if that fixes it.

----------

## dennyv

Can you post the result of this command?

```

xfs_bmap /whereisyourkernel/kernel-2.6.18-r3
```

Perhaps it could be a hole in the file. Try to remove your kernel image and then execute

```
cat /whereisyoursource/.../bzimage > /whereisyourkernel/kernel-2.6.18-r3
```

Bye

----------

## cantao

Hi Friends!

Thanks for the responses!

swooshOnLn:

```
grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda
```

Same thing. I cannot even boot editing the boot line changing 2.6.17 for 2.6.18. I can boot only from the grub command line.

dennyv:

Sorry for the lack of information. /dev/hda2 is XFS (root partition /). /dev/hda5 is ext3 (/boot partition). Anyway tried using cat, again with no avail  :Sad: 

Thanks a lot, Cantão!

----------

## neo86

Are you sure you typed in the name of the new kernel correctly?

----------

## cantao

Hi neo86!

 *neo86 wrote:*   

> Are you sure you typed in the name of the new kernel correctly?

 

Yes, sure. To avoid mistakes, I did a double click copy & paste from a terminal, after a ls /boot. I'm pretty sure it's something *very* dumb  :Very Happy: 

As soon as I can boot again, I'll give lilo a try...

Thanks a lot, Cantão!

----------

## swooshOnLn

when your at the grub menu, press "e" and you can edit your grub. There is also another key (dont remember, c maby?) will will drop you into the grub program. There you can re-setup your grub to see if that will possibly work.

----------

## cantao

Hi swooshOnLn!

 *swooshOnLn wrote:*   

> when your at the grub menu, press "e" and you can edit your grub. There is also another key (dont remember, c maby?) will will drop you into the grub program. There you can re-setup your grub to see if that will possibly work.

 

Yep, I did that too. Editing ("e" on grub) does not work (Error 15: etc). But inside grub ("c") it works flawlessly. I'm really puzzled.

Anyway, I'll wait for gentoo-sources >=2.6.18-r4...

Thanks a lot, Cantão!

----------

## swooshOnLn

thats really wierd. Its got to be a bug. I would file it.

----------

## cantao

Hi swooshOnLn!

 *swooshOnLn wrote:*   

> thats really wierd. Its got to be a bug. I would file it.

 

In fact, it's really weird. Next weekend I'll have some spare time to do 2 simple tests: (1) replace grub with lilo and (2) test another kernel (vanilla, for instance). This way I can sort out any dumbness of mine  :Very Happy: 

If I have some info about, I'll post it here (and file the appropriate bug report).

Thank you very much for your time, Cantão!

----------

## cantao

Hi Friends!

Test done with other kernels, same problem. In a sudden inspiration, I decided to copy the compiled kernel not to a mounted /boot, but to an *unmounted* one (the usual state of /boot, by the way).

Surprise! Now it works!

One question remains: why? I have always installed new kernels on a mounted /boot (even on this very machine). Did something change and I missed it?

Cheers, Cantão!

----------

